# NAS oder Server



## Skais (27. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin derzeit am Überlegen ob ich mir langsam eine externeDatensicherung(Ablage) zulegen soll??

NAS oder Server????????

Rechner 1: Win7 Pro/64bit (mein Arbeitstier)
                Core i7 920 / 2x Gigabit(LAN)
Rechner 2: Ubuntu 10.9/64bit(frauchens Internet und Bildbearbeitung)
                Athlon X2 6400 / 2x Gigabit(LAN)
NW Hub : 5 Port / 1=Internet 2=R1 3=R2 4=Mufu 5=Reserve
                Mufu kann auch über USB am NAS hängen oder NW am Server
NAS
Ich benötige eine Menge Platz für Bilder und Videos die ich von mindestens zwei Rechnern bearbeiten möchte. Ich habe an zwei 2TB platten gedacht im RAID1 gedacht.
Emule und sowas brauche ich nicht!


Server(mit Microsoft Windows Home Server)

Ich werde in diesem Jahr höchstwarscheinlich noch mehr Platz für meine Arbeitsprogramme benötigen, ich dacht an vier 2TB im RAID10.

Mein geplanter Server:
1x AMD Athlon II X2 240 BOX, 2.8GHz, AM3
1x Asus M4N78 PRO, GeForce 8300, AM2+/AM3
2x Mushkin Stiletto 2x2GB DDR2-1066
?x Kingston SSDnow V-Series 40GB, SATA-II
?x Samsung SuperWriteMaster 22x DVD
1x LC-Power 648B, Midi Tower, inkl. 420 W
2x Western Digital Caviar Green, 64MB, 2TB
1x Microsoft Win Home Server inkl 10 CAL

Kosten ca. 850€
Benötige ich ein CD/DVD LW überhaupt?? Kann ich nicht über NW installieren??
Bringt eine SSD als Systemplatten überhaupt was???
Ich kann Video über HDMI an meinen TV schicken, oder? Wie steuer ich das??? Muss ich einen Rechner laufen lassen?
Kann ich eine Website darauf bauen??

Also, was meint Ihr, 1 Server oder 2 NAS, gebt mir Anregunge, Erfahrungen und Vorschläge.
Ist mein Server gut oder eher nicht???

P.S.: Ich habe in meinen Besuchernachrichten eine 2 stehen, wo finde ich die??


----------



## 3V!L (27. März 2010)

Hi,

geb mal meinen Senf dazu 

also wenn du viel Speicherplatz, einfache Erweiterbarkeit und Sachen wie Webserver, Streaming... benötigst, kommst du an einem Server eigentlich nicht vorbei. Allein schon wenn man aus Geld achten muss. 

Wieviel willst du überhaupt ausgeben?

Deine Komponenten die du rausgesucht hast, sind soweit in Ordnung. An Arbeitsspeicher sollten 4GB reichen. 

Wenn du 4x 2TB Festplatten einsetzen willst, solltest du auch über einen RAID-Controller nachdenken, den der Onboard wird bei RAID 10 ziemlich in die Knie gehen und die Performace in den Keller ziehen.

Zum installieren kannst du ja kurz mal ein Laufwerk einbauen und danach wieder ausbauen. Ist das einfachste als eine Netzwerkinstallation.

Wenn du das nötige Kleingeld hast dann kauf eine SSD, ansonsten eine kleine 2,5" Platte. Die SSD spart Strom und ist nicht zuhören. Ansonsten bringt es bei dir nicht viele Vorteile.

Ja kannst deinen TV am HDMI anschließen (wenn du den Server meinst). Müsstest halt dann auf dem Server einen Player installieren.

Kannst auf dem Server einen Webserver wie Apache installieren und dann eine Webseite darauf aufbauen.  

Hoffe konnte dir helfen.

Grüße


----------



## midnight (27. März 2010)

Warum so umständlich? Wenn du nur Daten freigeben willst, dann benutz ein Linux.

Die Hardware ist Overkill. Nimm die kleinste CPU die du kriegen kannst, dazu meinetwegen 2 GB ram. Die SSD braucht kein Mensch, nutz einfach eine normale Platte, reicht völlig. Falls du deine Stromrechnung selbst bezahlst ist es sehr sinnig die CPU + NB zu undervolten - spart Strom. Das Netzteil ist genauso humbug, nimm was mit 300 Watt von einem ordentlichen Hersteller, hast du allemal mehr von. Lieber in Platten und evtl sogar in einen Raid-Contoller (Achtung: Da wirds schnell teuer) investieren, das bringts!
Einen Webserver kannst du auch nebenher installieren, das ist kein Problem.
Sieh einfach mal in meine Signatur, auf redqueen.eu ist mein Server aufgelistet. Läuft bis heute ohne Probleme 

so far


----------



## Skais (27. März 2010)

Ja, super, danke erstmal.

Werde nochmal Umbauen und mich informieren wegen Apache usw....

Hoffe es kommt noch mehr......


----------



## Skais (28. März 2010)

Sooo, habe SSD raus billigste Platte (WD 80GB SYSTEM) rein, Gehäuse mit 420NT bleibt wegen Preis, getrennt zahle ich das doppelte. Mehr Strom wie gezogen wird kann es nicht verbrauchen.
Vier 2TB Platten sollen 2x RAID 1 werden.
CPU ist schon die billigste bei meinem Anbieter. Das mit dem undervolten werde ich machen.
Board auch und hat VGA, DVI und HDMI, also Video über HDMI möglich.
2 Rigel 1GB RAM klaue ich bei meiner Frau die braucht keine 6GB.

Was nehme ich als BS:  Microsoft Win Home Server inkl 10 CAL
oder                          Ubuntu
oder                           ??????


----------



## cid-baba (28. März 2010)

wenn du schon "linux kannst" nimm ubuntu oder gleich ne serverdistribution, debian z.b. ist beliebt - wenn du dich aber noch nie damit beschäftigt hast ist der einstieg sehr hart, vor allem da es bei nem server ja auch immer gleich um sicherheit geht


----------



## midnight (28. März 2010)

Was willst du denn mit 2x Raid1? Platz und Sicherheit verschenken ist doch unsinn. Nimm ein Raid5 oder eventuell sogar schon ein Raid6.
Als Betriebssystem auf jedem Fall Linux, Windows Home Server ist mist. Ich würde Ubuntu Server oder Debian nehmen, da gibts x Tutorials für und es ist einfach zu bedienen.
Wenn du damit hilfe brauchst frag einfach!

so far


----------



## xEbo (28. März 2010)

Skais schrieb:


> Sooo, habe SSD raus billigste Platte (WD 80GB SYSTEM) rein, Gehäuse mit 420NT bleibt wegen Preis, getrennt zahle ich das doppelte. Mehr Strom wie gezogen wird kann es nicht verbrauchen.
> Vier 2TB Platten sollen 2x RAID 1 werden.
> CPU ist schon die billigste bei meinem Anbieter. Das mit dem undervolten werde ich machen.
> Board auch und hat VGA, DVI und HDMI, also Video über HDMI möglich.
> ...



Ich rate dir zu einer Linux Distribution. Zum einen lernt man mal was anderes kennen, zum anderen bekommst du die Teile kostenfrei.
Ein weiteres Argument ist dass man aus nem Linux alle Komponenten rausnehmen kann, was für einen Server meiner Meinung nach am besten ist. Man braucht auf einer Server Umgebung keine grafische Oberfläche, keine FW usw. Vorausgesetzt du hast einen HW Router kannst du den Server so konfigurieren dass er nur innerhalb des Netzwerkes erreichbar ist und auch nur auf bestimmte IPs (vielleicht sogar MAC Addressen) erreichbar ist.
Dadurch kannst du dann die CPU etc. extrem klein halten -> Günstiger in der Anschaffung, günstiger im Unterhalt.

Ubuntu ist von der Ausrichtung eher für Klickibunti User die gerne wenig lernen wollen um den Start zu schaffen. Debian ist eine der am weitesten verbreiteten Distributionen. Wenn du einen kleinen Prozessor hast dann setz aufjedenfall auf binary Packetmanager. Gentoo oder sogar ein LFS ist auf nicht sehr starken Systemen overkill. Weiterhin sollte man bedenken dass es keine typische "Server" Distribution oä. gibt. Durch die horrende Auswahl an Software für Linux Systeme relativiert sich die eigentliche Ausrichtung der Distributionen. 
Oftmals ist der einzige Unterschied in den Kernel Versionen sowie der Packetverwaltung zu finden. Zum Teil gibt es für Debian noch Packete für den 2.4er Kernel. Es ist also eine Frage des Geschmacks, des Vorwissens und der Ansprüche die man an die Distribution respektive ihrer Packetverwaltung stellt.

Zum Thema SSD im Server: Für den Hausgebrauch mMn nicht brauchbar da a) teuer und b) läuft so ein Server eh 24/7.
Dann sollte man vll über Hotplug nachdenken da die normalen Festplatten nicht auf 24/7 ausgelegt sind, sprich die Mean Time till Failure liegt niedriger als bei ner "echten" Server Platte.
Da der Server aber wiederum wahrscheinlich nicht 24/7 unter Last läuft -> hinfällig.


----------



## Skais (28. März 2010)

midnight schrieb:


> Was willst du denn mit 2x Raid1? Platz und Sicherheit verschenken ist doch unsinn. Nimm ein Raid5 oder eventuell sogar schon ein Raid6.



Das Board unterstüzt 6x SATA-II (RAID 0/1/0+1/5)

Ein Raid 1 für Privates,
und ein Raid 1 für Arbeit.

Mein Gedanke war eigendlich die zwei Arbeitsplatten mit in die Firma nehmen.
Ich werde mich warscheinlich demnächst Eigenständig machen und das erarbeitete möchte ich dann mit rübernehmen, was noch einen Server gibt.

Also, ich nutze diesen Server bau auch als Test für den FirmenServer.

Wegen UBUNTU: Meine Erfahrungen sind nicht die Grössten, ich habe es meiner Frau drauf gemacht und als alter Amiga User kam mir das irgend wie nicht fremd vor. Ich denke das kann ich mir zutrauen (ansonsten habe ich euch). 

Leider bin ich beim Arbeiten an WINDOOF gebunden, da Siemens und Eplan nicht mit Linukssystemen zusammen arbeiten.

P.S. : Wegen der 24/7 muss ich nochmal nachschauen ob die Platten die Freigabe haben.

Aua!!!! 
*Western Digital RE3, 7200rpm, 32MB, 2TB, SATA II, 24/7     ca. 225€
*


----------



## riedochs (28. März 2010)

Mach dich nicht wegen der 24/7 verrückt. Ich verbaue ganz normale Desktopplatten in Server und bis heute ist keine wegen des Dauerbetriebs ausgefallen.


----------



## xEbo (28. März 2010)

riedochs schrieb:


> Mach dich nicht wegen der 24/7 verrückt. Ich verbaue ganz normale Desktopplatten in Server und bis heute ist keine wegen des Dauerbetriebs ausgefallen.



Erwähnte ich oben mehrfach, dass man 24/7 ggf. bedenken sollte je nach einsatz des Servers. Im Heimbereich ist das eher zu vernachlässigen da die Uptime der Festplatten gering ausfällt.


----------



## riedochs (28. März 2010)

Die Platten in meinem alten Server waren jetzt 2,5 Jahre 24/7 in Betrieb und das sind ganz normale WD AAKS 500GB.


----------



## xEbo (28. März 2010)

riedochs schrieb:


> Die Platten in meinem alten Server waren jetzt 2,5 Jahre 24/7 in Betrieb und das sind ganz normale WD AAKS 500GB.



Es geht darum: Wenn du ein Produktivsystem hast, jedes System auf dem Daten liegen die was mit Arbeit zu tun haben, sollte man sich damit beschäftigen Ausfälle zu vermeiden. Wenn die Arbeitsdaten weg sind dann ist das Geschrei groß.
Mir ist in meinem Leben bisher auch noch keine Platte abgeraucht, dennoch muss man sich des Risikos eines Datenverlustes bewusst sein.


----------



## riedochs (28. März 2010)

Wenn man es so will, dann sollte man SAS Platten nehmen.


----------



## midnight (28. März 2010)

Also eine Platte rausnehmen und mitnehmen is nich! Das Raid vom Board unterstützt das schonmal garnicht und selbst mit der Linux-Lösung müsste man viel basteln! Bau dir ein RAID5 oder 6, das ist das schnellste und gleichzeitig günstigste und effektste!
Wenn du unbedingt was mitnehmen willst, dann kauf eine weitere Platte und "sync" die mit rsync, das ist um längen besser.

so far


----------



## Skais (29. März 2010)

midnight schrieb:


> Also eine Platte rausnehmen und mitnehmen is nich! Das Raid vom Board unterstützt das schonmal garnicht und selbst mit der Linux-Lösung müsste man viel basteln!



Ne, ich meinte eine Raid1 also zwei Platten mitnehmen, das geht nicht??

Na, dann werde ich nur ein Raid1 bauen und den anderen Server mir später überlegen wie ich den baue, ich habe mich schon bei WIKI schlau gemacht was Raid angeht.

Das ist auch gut das spart zwei Platten dann bin ich in allem unter 600€.

Ich nehme die günstigen ohne 24/7, für den zweiten Server werde ich aber auf nummer Sicher gehen und die teuren nehmen.


Danke an euch alle, es war mir eine Grosse HILFE!!!!!!!!


----------



## bingo88 (29. März 2010)

Prinzipiell kannst du die Platten aus dem System ausbauen und woanders wieder einbauen (gibt ja schließlich auch Wechselrahmen). Problematischer wird das erst, wenn man das im RAID laufen hat und dann in ein anderes System packt - zumindest bei HW-Controller, von den SW-Dingern habe ich keinen Plan da ich die nicht nutze.
Jeder RAID-Controller hat idR eigene Verwaltungsinformationen auf den Platten gespeichert, ich glaube nicht, dass du die Platte dann einfach so woanders reinbasteln kannst. Mit nur einer Platte müsste das aber funktionieren!


----------



## Autokiller677 (29. März 2010)

Mit Einzelplatten geht das, mit RAID nicht. Da müsste man auch den Raidcontroller mitnehmen.


----------



## uuodan (1. April 2010)

Ein gutes NAS (z.B. QNAP) kostet ohne Platten oftmals um die 300€. Gerne auch mehr; gerade, wenn man performante Geräte sucht mit ordentlichem RAID-Controller und schnellem Prozessor für moderaten Datendurchsatz via LAN. Wenn du mehrere 2TB-Platten verbauen willst, benötigst du hierbei auch mind. ein 4-Port-Gerät (4xSATA) bzw. noch mehr. Dann bist du auch gerne bei 400€ aufwärts ohne HDD. Die Platten kosten imho noch um die 140€ (bzw. auch mehr, je nach Hersteller und Modell, z.B. 24h/7d-Freigabe, MTBF etc. pp.). Dann bist du also gut und gerne bei 900€ +/-. Günstiger geht natürlich immer, dann aber mit teils heftigen Abstrichen... Ein Server ist im Grunde noch teurer, da er mehr kann. Wesentlich mehr. Das erfordert natürlich entsprechende Kenntnisse bzw. Lernbereitschaft und Administrationsaufwand. Ein guter PCIx-Raid-Controller kostet für den PC ebenfalls um die 200 - 350€. Die übrige Hardware kostet ebefnalls um die 350€ zzgl. OS (oder Linux, je nachdem). Macht in der Summe mehr, als für das NAS. Die Unterhaltskosten sind für den Server natürlich ebenfalls höher, da er sowohl im Leerlauf als auch unter (Teil-)last mehr Watt verbrät, als eine dedizierte NAS-Lösung. Die Unterschiede sind auf das Jahr gerechnet auch nicht zu vernachlässigen...

Dieser Text läuft unter dem Motto IMHO.


----------



## midnight (1. April 2010)

Mit einem Eigenbau-Server kommst du auf jedem Fall günstiger weg, du musst eben ein wenig basteln. Raid-Controller braucht man nicht unbedingt, zumindest nicht bei vier Platten. Mein Raid5 liefert mehr Bandbreite als Gigabit-Lan jemals liefern könnte...

so far


----------



## uuodan (1. April 2010)

Bezüglich der Kosten: Die sind abhängig von der Hardware. Mein HTPC, der gleichzeitig als Backupserver für die heimischen Daten dient, hat vor ca. 12 Monaten 350€ gekostet - zzgl. 2x2TB von SAMSUNG. Natürlich zzgl. OS (Win7). Wobei man fairerweise sagen muss, dass ein Server keine HD-fähige Grafikeinheit benötigt... Man findet aber nur selten Boards, die RAID haben und keine MM-Funktionen besitzen - bis auf Serverboards.


----------



## riedochs (2. April 2010)

Für einen reinen Fileserver langt folgendes:
ATOM mit 1GB RAM, CF Card für Linux, Festplatten für das Soft-RAID mit MDADM


----------



## xEbo (2. April 2010)

oder direkt ne ordentliche Raidkarte, da wirds aber oft schnell teuer


----------



## midnight (2. April 2010)

riedochs schrieb:


> Für einen reinen Fileserver langt folgendes:
> ATOM mit 1GB RAM, CF Card für Linux, Festplatten für das Soft-RAID mit MDADM


Hm, also wenn du alles verschlüsseln willst wird der Atom arg knapp. Lieber nen am2+-System mit 6xsata 



xEbo schrieb:


> oder direkt ne ordentliche Raidkarte, da wirds aber oft schnell teuer


Wozu? Sowas lohnt sich an sich nur bei großen Raid-Sets mit sehr vielen Platten.

so far


----------



## uuodan (2. April 2010)

Schau' dir einfach mal den Nettodurchsatz bzgl. Ethernet bei den ATOM-Boards an. Da wird dir übel. Als Fileserver gänzlich ungeeignet. Ich würde ebenfalls mindestens zu einem AM2+-Prozessor raten (45W TDP-Modelle).

Ein dedizierter RAID-Controller lohnt sich bei der enormen Menge an Festplattenspeicher imho auf jeden Fall. Der verwaltet die u.U. 8TB sicher besser, als die Host-CPU des Systems. Ganz abgesehen von der deutlich höheren Performance.


----------



## midnight (2. April 2010)

uuodan schrieb:


> Ein dedizierter RAID-Controller lohnt sich bei der *enormen *Menge an Festplattenspeicher imho auf jeden Fall. Der verwaltet die u.U. 8TB sicher *besser*, als die Host-CPU des Systems. Ganz abgesehen von der deutlich höheren *Performance*.



Wo sind denn 8 TB enorme Mengen? Das sind vier Platten, das ist doch heute nichts. Ich hab schon 6 Platten im Raid.
Die Performance kann ihm doch Rille sein. Mein x2 ist schnell genug und vor allem allemal schneller als das Gigabit-Lan...
Ein Raidcontroller ist im Homeserver nice2have, aber nicht wirklich notwendig. Was richtiges kostet gut und gerne einige hundert Euro, da stimmt für ihn der Gegenwert einfach nicht...

so far


----------



## Skais (2. April 2010)

Neeee, hab mich entschlossen es wird der Server(privat zum testen), werde wohl auch Debian nehmen, muss mich noch schlau machen.

Das SYS sieht so aus:

1x AMD Sempron 140 BOX, 2.7GHz, AM3, Single---31€
1x Asus M4N78 PRO, GeForce 8300, AM2+/AM3---74€
1x Western Digital Caviar Blue, 7200rpm, 8MB, 80GB, P-ATA(SYS)---41€
2x Western Digital Caviar Green, 7200rpm, 64MB, 2TB,S-ATA---121€
1x LC-Power 648B, Midi Tower, inkl. 420 W---46€
2x Corsair 1GB von meiner Frau und DVD liegt irgentwo, muss ich noch suchen

Gesammt 313€ da kann keine NAS mithalten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

@midnight: habe auf dich gehört und noch mal nachgeschaut der singlecore hatte sich da noch versteck, war fast die hälfte billiger!


DANKE noch mal an alle, werde bestimmt wieder fragen haben wenn ich das BS aufsetze, werde mich, vertrauensvolle, wieder an euch richten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abene (2. April 2010)

riedochs schrieb:


> Mach dich nicht wegen der 24/7 verrückt. Ich verbaue ganz normale Desktopplatten in Server und bis heute ist keine wegen des Dauerbetriebs ausgefallen.



Da stimm ich dir voll und ganz zu, 3x1TB Samsung F3 Festplatten (extrem leise) in SoftwareRaid 5 laufen bei mir unter Windows Server 2003 TWENTY-FOUR-SEVEN!SIE DREHEN und DREHEN und DREHEN und...

MOBO: Foxconn G31MX-K (sehr sparsam)
CPU: Intel celeron 430 2x1.80GHz@2.10GHz
RAM: 2x1GB Corsair Value Select DDR2 667Mhz
Gehäuse: Antec Three Hundred schwarz (ein ultrasilent Xigmatek Lüfter hinten verbaut)


----------



## xEbo (2. April 2010)

abene schrieb:


> Da stimm ich dir voll und ganz zu, 3x1TB Samsung F3 Festplatten (extrem leise) in SoftwareRaid 5 laufen bei mir unter Windows Server 2003 TWENTY-FOUR-SEVEN!SIE DREHEN und DREHEN und DREHEN und...
> 
> MOBO: Foxconn G31MX-K (sehr sparsam)
> CPU: Intel celeron 430 2x1.80GHz@2.10GHz
> ...



Für den Heimgebrauch ist das ja auch schön, einen günstigen Server zu haben. Sobald man aber mal produktiv mit Serversystemen arbeitet, dann wird ganz schnell klar: Man braucht Sicherheit.
Normale Desktop Festplatten sind nicht für 24/7 ausgelegt. Die Frage die man eben stellen muss: Wie lange ist mein Server unter Last. Dazu kommt eben dass eine Festplatte ein Gerät wie jedes andere ist. Es kann ausfallen, muss aber nicht.
Die Lager in Festplatten sind nunmal auf 2 Jahre Betrieb ausgelegt. Die Lager von Serverplatten sind auch nur auf 2 Jahre dimensioniert aber für mehr Betriebsstunden.

Es ist in etwa das gleiche wie mit Waschmaschinen: Stell dir vor du hast einen Frisörsalon, was würdest du kaufen? Die günstige Maschine für den Privatgebrauch oder die Gewerbliche Version?
Die für den Privatgebrauch kann das sicherlich durchhalten, ist dafür aber nicht dimensioniert was bedeutet dass die wahrscheinlich nach 3-4 Monaten verreckt.
Analog dazu Festplatten.


----------



## nfsgame (2. April 2010)

Um die Festplatten würde ich mir die geringsten Sorgen machen, die sind mechanisch inzwischen so ausgereift das der Teil die 24/7 mitmacht (Beim Privatserver, in kommerziellen servern verbau ich auch die GE's). Ich würde eher mal das Netzteil beobachten. LC Power-NTs rauchen gerne ab und reissen den Rest mit in den Tod . Setz lieber auf nen kleines Seasonic, Corsair oder zur Not auch noch nen Pure-Power BeQuiet. Da ist dei Effizienz zudem noch besser. Das heißt, dass trotz gleicher Komponentenleistungsaufnahme weniger Strom aus der Dose gezogen wird, da das ganze Effizienter arbeitet.


----------



## riedochs (2. April 2010)

Skais schrieb:


> Neeee, hab mich entschlossen es wird der Server(privat zum testen), werde wohl auch Debian nehmen, muss mich noch schlau machen.
> 
> Das SYS sieht so aus:
> 
> ...



Ich hätte ein Board mit 785G Chipsatz genommen, ist die bessere Wahl, vom NT nicht zu reden.


----------



## uuodan (2. April 2010)

Die Konfiguration ist irgendwie ... naja gut ... "suum cuique"

Dennoch ein kurzer Kommentar: Das Netzteil hat eine miserable Effizienz. Ich wage zu behaupten, dass du damit ordentlich Sinnloskosten fabrizierst, da dein Server zum Großteil der Zeit mit weniger als 25% der 420W (420W laut Herstellerangabe, hust) auskommen wird. Gerade bei so niedriger Beanspruchung knicken die Netzteile von OEM- und Billigherstellern ordentlich ein. Das wurde des öfteren ermittelt und ist auch vielerorts nachzulesen. Das Gehäuse selbst wird sicher auch mehr schlecht als recht sein und jede Vibration ordentlich aufnehmen und sich bemerkbar machen. Lautstärketechnisch ist diese Kombi für einen Server echt ein No-Go. Sorry, aber das hätte man anders lösen können / sollen.

Die CPU ist ein Single-Core-Prozessor. Okay, die Zeiten sind eigentlich vorbei. Die pro-Watt-Performance ist bei dem Sempron im Vgl. zu einem einfachen X2+ mit 45W TDP eher ... schwach ... ^^ - der Aufpreis wäre auch nur gering gewesen, aber siehe oben.

Die parallele 80GB-Platte erschließt sich mir GARNICHT. Was soll das denn für einen Sinn machen? Das sind 41€ zum Fenster rausgeworfen. Bei 2TB Speicherplatz sind die 15GB für das OS sicher vorhanden (und 15GB sind schon sehr hoch angesetzt, auch mit SWAP-Partition).

Aber wie gesagt: Suum cuique.


----------

